# Tabellenrahmen weg?



## fUnKuCh3n (6. März 2006)

Hallo,

und wieder mal will mich Dreamweaver wohl ver******....

nachdem ich folgende Seite mit Links hinterlegt hatte war der Tabellenrahmen auf einmal weg...der zum Content <td> hin. Hat vllt wer ne Idee was ich ändern müsste damit der wieder da ist? Link => http://deluxe-agentur.com/demo sorry!

Lg
Sascha

*edit das Problem scheint irgendwie nur aufm Webspace aufzutreten...*


----------



## Maik (6. März 2006)

Ich habe die Seite mit Firefox und IE getestet und beide Browser zeigen den weißen Tabellenrahmen an.


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (6. März 2006)

Also bei mir fehlt der Rahmen der Zwischen Navigation und dem noch leeren Inhaltsfenster ist... komisch..?


----------



## Maik (6. März 2006)

Überprüfe mal die widersprüchlichen Breitenangaben für die Tabelle (200 Pixel) und das darin eingebundene Flash-File (486 Pixel).


----------

